# 700 x 28's on a CR1?



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

I occasionally travel on sections of gravel road (more gravel = less traffic) and usually run 25's for this. These are about due for a replacement and was thinking of replacing them with 28's? Anyone ever tried this? It's an '07 CR1 Team.


----------



## swimmingskibble (Apr 9, 2007)

Why are you riding a CR1 on the gravel? You are going to chip the hell out of your clear coat. If I were you, I would save a few hundred bucks and get a good cheap trainer bike!


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

Because it's a bicycle and it's meant to be ridden...even on gravel.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

The only way to tell is to try it. 28c is only nominal. In practice the actual size varies considerably.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

h20dog73 said:


> Because it's a bicycle and it's meant to be ridden...even on gravel.


Great retort. I'm all about the gravel and I ride 28s in the winter . . . on my Gios. 

In my experience, the fork is generally the limiting factor. Nevertheless, go to a shop and try some tires on. I'm sure they'll let you. Remember, tire widths vary by brand, even if the numbers are the same.


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

h20dog73 said:


> I occasionally travel on sections of gravel road (more gravel = less traffic) and usually run 25's for this. These are about due for a replacement and was thinking of replacing them with 28's? Anyone ever tried this? It's an '07 CR1 Team.


To answer my own question on this, yes, you can run 28's on a CR1. I mounted some Forte's (Performance Bike, less than $10ea) on an older set of Mavic Cosmo's and they work great. This makes a great utility wheelset, perfect for winter and spring riding before they've swept the roads and for some short backroad jaunts.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Ride it, chip it, bunny hop it, beat on it then wash it and lube it. I know 25c fits on my CR1.I often off road to get to other roads or cross Mt. pass I have another CR1 keep it in my bedroom and only take it out to show at cocktail parties.


----------



## h20dog73 (Aug 24, 2007)

Off-roading roadies rule!


----------



## PJG (Dec 14, 2006)

My experience...
28c Gatorskins won't fit between the chainstays. Bummer, they're great tires.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

I went to gatorskin 28s @ #90 to see if I would get fewer flats. I get fewer flats. I also get an awesome ride that makes my aluminum Sequoia feel smoother than a CF Roubaix. Corners like crazy and yes, zero flats in many miles. Low psi = +/- 500 miles and I still have the form seam down the center of the tread.

I'm writing a song called 28 love. The chorus goes:
28 love, 28s at 90.
28 love, 28s at 90.

Feel me?


----------

